# Motorhome valeting



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Can any of you good folks pass me a reccommendation for a good valeter who takes on motorhomes please - not the local East Europeans with their jet-washes.

Someone within the Gloucestershire or Wiltshire area would be ideal, but would be willing to travel for a first-class job!!

Unfortunately, my work keeps me from being able to spend enough time to do it myself at the moment  .

Many thanks in advance............

Carl 8)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps not the answer you are looking for but have you considered Paintseal? I have nothing to do with them! My last van had been treated by paintseal and just a squirt of water all over was all it needed to be squeeky clean again.
I have no idea what it costs but believe they cover the whole country.

Just a thought.

Alan


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Agree with rosalan, paintseal, paintguard or whatever you want to call it is excellent, costs vary but at a guess somewhere around £500 for a motorhome. Of course though the van still has to be bought back to pristine first. Under your circumstances if you are keeping the van for some while I would certainly consider it.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the tip folks - we have had the van over 4 years now, and will certainly be keeping it for many years to come......really cant find anything out there that comes close to replacing it.

I can see that this paintseal is the way to go, but we need to get it 'deep cleaned' first - and that is my dilemma.

I know Jezport used to do this sort of thing a few years ago, but I understand he has now moved on to 'easier' ways of making a living :lol: .

I dont mind traveling a bit to get a decent job done....................

Carl 8)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I had paintseal applied last year and they do clean every bit of the van and also leave a shampoo and water repellent for future use was about £500 

joe


----------

